# 4 racks of seasoned ribs I can't use. Freeze?



## brianh (Apr 9, 2017)

Last night I rubbed 4 racks of St. Louis cut ribs, wrapped in plastic wrap. Woke up this morning with some horrible bug or food poisoning. What can I do, wrap and freeze?


----------



## daveb (Apr 9, 2017)

Sure. If you can vac seal them all the better.


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 9, 2017)

I wouldn't leave them wrapped for for too long, any salt or sugar in the rub will start to cure the protein giving it an odd texture.


----------



## panda (Apr 9, 2017)

Cook it first, let it rest, remove meat and then save. Not only does this save tons of space but it's thaw and serve. Convenient.


----------



## tkern (Apr 9, 2017)

Eat ribs anyway. Show stomach bug what crazy really looks like.


----------



## DDPslice (Apr 9, 2017)

Smash a single clove of garlic and wait 10 minutes, then eat it. swallow it fast because that **** burns but you should be good then. Then smoke those babies.


----------



## daveb (Apr 9, 2017)

tkern said:


> Eat ribs anyway. Show stomach bug what crazy really looks like.



I like it!


----------



## brianh (Apr 10, 2017)

Problem is im still banged up in no shape to cook them. They've been rubbed for two days now, how long before the texture is affected?


----------



## DDPslice (Apr 10, 2017)

vac and freezing will not affect the texture. at those temps all catalytic and enzymic activities are stopped. you just have to be careful about when you dethawing them. how quickly/slowly may cause a texture change. but I'm not a 100% on at what temp or rate. Best way to dethaw would be sousvide in a circulator (but I don't know how much salt you have used, and what kind of salt). If no salt then maybe you could then low temp for 72hrs. at 59*C (?), I'd have to look back at another forum where I read about how they do it a Momofuku. I did 48hr and 59*C and then deep fried them but I was lazy and didn't l freeze them before frying and also I don't like the fat like it was, kind of globby before the fry. 48hrs was not enough time to render the fat. But I did a side experiment of just deepfrying ribs and holy guacamole I love deepfried ribs.


----------



## brianh (Apr 10, 2017)

Dunno if I can eat them, but I'm well enough to cook.


----------

